# Doc's Goofy Jigs For Pompano



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

A while back someone was inquiring about using a jig that is commonly used down here on Florida's Gulf Coast for pompano.

Here is a good photo I took last week while fishing from the Gandy Bridge over Tampa Bay.










This is a Doc's Goofy Jig with an additional teaser. As you can see many times a pompano will hit the teaser fly as often as they do the jig. I'm not sure if these jigs are available outside of the Florida area, but they are fantastic for pompano on the Gulf Coast.

I was out again yesterday and I caught three nice pomps with one going almost 14 inches. That's a good size for early summer.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Well, seeing as they aren't common outside florida: 

I need some samples to uhh, see if they work  !!!!!


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

I am heading that way this Friday and staying for a week. I hope to fish Skyway Pier a few times. Do the Mangrove Snapper eat those jigs too? 

I will be staying on Anna Maria Island.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

13lbflounder--Yes, believe it or not mangrove snapper will hit those jigs too. I've caught two in the last couple of trips jigging them close to the bridge pilings. 

tackdriver--those jigs are pretty cheap. Usually $1.75 for two. I think the teasers are about the same. I think Gandy Bait and Tackle may do mail order or maybe Dogfish Bait and Tackle in St. Pete. 

There is also another brand which is virtually identical called Silly Willy Jigs. I think they are actually in cohoots, believe it or not. 

I've sent some out in the mail before on good faith and I'll trust a check in the mail. Let me know.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Snook those are some old time favorite jigs. They seem to work best ont the west coast of Fla. Ihave tried them here in N.E. Fla. not alot of luck. But Doc got it right for you guys over there. Nice catchin on the Pomps. They are pretty much done over here. The Whitting and Reds in the Surf will be on fire here real soon. The Flounder bite is on fire in the Inlets.:fishing:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

seajay--Those jigs are the bomb. They catch everything. Here's a nice grover I caught on one.










I've even seen cobia caught on these jigs.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

How are you working them?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Can you say Dinner Snook. I enjoy your articles on the other site.Keep em coming.:fishing:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

seajay--Thanks pal.

13lbflounder--We bounce off the bottom in the eddies around the bridge pilings for the pompano and right up next to the side of the pilings for the snapper. 

Most often we cast up current and bounce the jigs back in with the incoming tide or current. You get hung up much less that way.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

I can hardly wait. What all is being caught on Skyway.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

13lbF--Solid reliable reports of mangrove snapper (grovers) coming up from the Skyway Piers right now, also some white (Key West) grunts.

Spanish mackerel have been good and schools of bonito have been cruising the area around the Skyway. Occasional gag grouper, but they are moving off now due to warm water.

Also if there are pomps at the Gandy then they're has to be some at the Skyway.

13lbF--Also one other thing, if you staying at Anna Maria, don't overlook the two fishing piers there. The City Pier and the Rod and Reel Pier. This time of year the Spanish mack fishing is usually good at both piers. Probably some snapper there too, there everywhere right now.

Also the catch and release snook fishing should be off the chain on the beach just south of Longboat Pass. That's the pass between Ann Maria Island and Longboat Key. The snook are spawning on the beaches around all the passes right now. Drop me an email or PM and I'll give you my cell phone number. I could probably get more info from down that way for you.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Snook,

I am going to try and find some online before I put ya out. I appreciate the offer. If my hunt fails, I will hit you up..

What colors/sizes seem to work the best?

Articles? PM me so you're not spamming some other site..


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Tack--Most of us use white/yellow, pink/yellow, or solid yellow. I pretty much always use 1/2oz, occasionally 3/8oz. They just came out with a 3/4oz though, but I haven't found em yet. I like it heavy so you can feel it bouncing on the bottom good. 

There is also a knock off brand called Silly Willy Jigs. They are almost identical and the word on the street is Doc and the maker of Silly Willy are buddies. Doc is a one man operation and I heard he was getting overwhelmed so he and a buddy got the Silly Willy thing going. Not sure if that is true or not, but the Silly Willy works exactly the same and they make better teaser flies. 

Now as far as the teasers go. I only use, pink, chartreuse, and yellow and always an opposite color of the jig. Seems to get more strikes with the contrast. Use a loop knot to tie the jig and teaser together with the hooks facing opposite direction (opposing).

Hope this helps. 

I'll PM you a link to a story on Capt. Mel's site.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Snookmook
Am I missing something, or are you guys not tipping those jigs with anything?
No shrimp, no fleas? A piece of Gulp?
Nuttin?
Second question,
Have you ever heard of anyone using those rigs up as far north as Hatteras and the NC Coast?
I got a serious Pompano jones, and am always looking for new ways to target and catch.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

tjbjornsen--Those Doc's or Silly Willy jigs and teaser are not tipped with any extra bait. I have successfully fished for pompano on both coasts of Florida around bridge pilings and piers with these jigs.

These jigs imitate crabs and pompano for some reason can't resist them. 

However, in areas where old school surf casting rules, such as hurling beyond the second sand bar along Florida's Atlantic Coast from say New Smyna Beach, Cocoa, Melbourne, down to Sebastian and Vero Beach, much like up north, I've not yet figured out how to present these jigs. 

I'm working on that, as I don't see why they wouldn't hit them on a surf rig presented in the right way.

Here's a link to a better photo from another P & S thread that shows how the jig and teaser are presented.

http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=54468

Here is a link to a column I wrote about the jigs.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/10333/docs-goofy-jigs-reel-in-more-than-pompano/

Believe it or not those jigs also catch snook, cobia, tarpon, mangrove snapper, hell just about anything. LOL


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i remember there was a youtube video where a guy catches pomps with nothing but a gold colored hook.. . . empty hook. fml .


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

mmmmm grunts and grits and a side of pomps


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Snook Mook --I'm gonna pitch out Doc Jigs on a Earl Brinn type rig and pancake lead with a 12foot CTS 2 to 4 oz. pomp pole I just wrapped and see does it work!!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

HStew--Keep me up to date. I want to know how you do.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Goofy Jig*

I have done such with a swimmer jig and teaser on loop knots on what you call an Earl Brinn Rig, which is a 2 dropper configuration, and it works quite well.

I put a Digger Jig on the bottom for the weight and it works better. 

I also make my own variation by using wire spreaders to suspend the jig/teaser combos on loop knots back off the bottom.

It makes the jigs 'dance' while the Digger on the bottom creates the 'magic spurt of sand' which attracts Pompano.

I have caught three Pompano at one time on the Rig. JMHO. C2


----------

